# wiper motor



## terry isenbart (Nov 7, 2004)

wiper motor, 1968 hidden wipers, has a resistor
on the #3 terminal, i know this is a ground, but
where did it ground, to the wiper mounting screw
or the one of the cover screws?


----------

